

Can anyone help me with a php problem? - jibjab89

posted to stackoverflow, but no luck so far. any help would be greatly appreciated!<p>http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6459068/php-appearing-as-text-in-browser
======
veyron
You need to make sure everything is processed in the correct order.

For example, I just used vanilla apache/php from osx 10.6.4:

    
    
        $ cat /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
        ...
        LoadModule php5_module        libexec/apache2/libphp5.so
        ...
        Include /private/etc/apache2/other/*.conf
    
        $ cat /etc/apache2/other/php5.conf 
        <IfModule php5_module>
                AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
                AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
    
                <IfModule dir_module>
                        DirectoryIndex index.html index.php
                </IfModule>
        </IfModule>

------
joshrice
You have some answers over there now - apache isn't configured correctly or
php isn't installed. If you can't get it figured out, use XAMPP
<http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp.html>. It'll do everything for you

~~~
jibjab89
thanks for the reply. i read the answers but unfortunately none have proven
helpful thus far. i installed everything through mamp and after rereading
multiple tutorials nothing indicated that there was an additional step
necessary to configure php when using mamp. did i miss something? thanks
again.

------
chuchurocka
you might like MAMMP on the mac better... <http://www.mamp.info/en/index.html>

~~~
jibjab89
i just replied to joshrice below, but i installed everything with mamp and
never read anything in a tutorial or online that required additional
configuration for php when using mamp. perhaps i overlooked something?

